# Age to Neuter & Bone Development



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Below is a quote from Veterinary Partner:

*"At what Age can Neutering be Performed?*
Neutering can be performed at any age over age 8 weeks provided both testicles have descended. Dogs neutered before puberty (generally age 6 months) tend to grow a bit bigger than dogs neutered after puberty (testosterone is involved in causing bones to stop growing, so without testosterone the bones stop growing later). The same behavior and prostate health benefits can be realized no matter what age the dog is. (In other words, a dog does not become "too old" to obtain the same health and behavioral benefits of neutering.) 
The traditional age for neutering is around 6 months of age and many veterinarians still recommend neutering at this age."

I quoted this to pose my question.
*At what age is BEST to neuter a Maltese?*

I have read a few studies on the subject (and the one about canine athletes). 

I would love to know thoughts on this subject.
*On one hand, 5-6 months sounded reasonable but then on the other hand a year plus sounds better?*
*In terms of the bone development, is this an issue pertaining to Maltese?*

As I am understanding it, testosterone plays a part in dictating when the bones stop forming and is needed.

What is your opinion? What age do you believe males should be neutered?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The studies of dogs growing larger were done on large breed dogs. Even if it did apply to our toys, it would be so insignificant you would never know. Large breed dogs can have growth plates closing as late as 2 years of age. Our toys are usually done by a year. Unless there's some reason warranting it, I would wait until at least 6 months. So long as you neuter before age 6+ when prostate issues greatly increased, I don't have a problem health-wise with males being intact. Of course, then you have to be responsible for them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I would wait at least long enough for the adult canines to grow in, generally around 6-7 mos. old. The baby canines may need to get pulled and my personal preference is to do both neuter and tooth extraction at the same time. My contract says that spay/neuter cannot be performed before 7 mos. of age nor after 9 mos. of age.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just had a digital exray done on Kitzel this last week and almost everything is finished growing (bone-wise). There is some growth (very little) still coming on the longer bones----but should be completed by mid Jan. He will be one Feb. 21st---bone growth probably varies even within the breed. I had him neutered at 8 months when he was showing definite signs of sexual development. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cappi and Max*

My Cappi and Max will be 6 months on December 14th and once they receive the booster of Parvo ( sometime next week) they are being neutured. The vet did not specify any of this testorone issue. If anyone can elaborate a bit more I will be very thankful!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If I ever have another male dog puppy it will not be neutered before 1 year of age. I will wait until he is fully grown.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am anticipating getting a twelve week old male Maltese. HOWEVER, I have developed a concern as the breeder is planning on neutering the little guy before I get him. ANY ADVICE??? I have read all of the above information. Is this something new? My last little guy was not neutered until after six months.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I just started looking at this too. I was always one with a belief that at 6 months every dog should be spayed/neutered. My thinking is changing. I look at humans, and our hormones are not just involved in physical growth and maturity, but our brains as well. I am starting to think we need to let those hormones work until after "puberty" and the dog is mentally grown. Misha will be spayed shortly after 1 year of age.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I just started looking at this too. I was always one with a belief that at 6 months every dog should be spayed/neutered. My thinking is changing. I look at humans, and our hormones are not just involved in physical growth and maturity, but our brains as well. I am starting to think we need to let those hormones work until after "puberty" and the dog is mentally grown. Misha will be spayed shortly after 1 year of age.


Spaying females before their first heat is much healthier for them. It reduces their chances of getting mammary cancer. It's up to the owner to weigh the pros and cons and decide, but just throwing it out there as an FYI. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

When I got Boo at 12 weeks, he was already neutered at 8 weeks old. He is 8 lbs and will be 8 months old next week. He is a happy and healthy pup. So far all is well and I didn't have a choice in the manner since I already fell in love with him when I found out. The vet said he was the best looking maltese that he has seen -of course he probably says that to all of his clients but naturally I believed him. LOL


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

While many studies do show that early spay can reduce the incidence of mammary cancer, new studies are showing that the incidence of other kinds of cancers can actually be increased. There are also studies that show that early spay can lead to increased vaginal infections and spay incontinence. I think each of us needs to educate ourselves and make a decision that is best for us.

I found this pod cast interesting. 

http://www.akcchf.org/news-events/multimedia/podcasts/early-spay-and-neuter.html


----------

